# New



## Elizabethjones752 (Jan 11, 2020)

I am new to this type of thing got out of a long term relationship where I was made to feel not worthy


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. Learn more about abuse here...


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome to tam!


----------

